
Inside Russia's social media war on America - wowsig
http://time.com/4783932/inside-russia-social-media-war-america/
======
boomskats
I'm personally looking forward to their "Inside America's mass media war on
Russia" counterpiece.

~~~
mvdwoord
Or "Inside America's actual war on, eh, almost everybody."

Seriously, it seems like a large part of the US is completely oblivious to
(the effects of) the US foreign policy over the last 70 or so years.
Interfering in elections? Boo fucking hoo.

------
douche
It's very interesting that certain people are so tightly wound about Russia
for the last six months. You barely heard a peep in previous years, when they
were fighting rebellions in border regions or launching an invasion of a
prospective NATO member. But suddenly they're the big bad boogieman of the
world, like it's 1949 again and we're anticipating the Red Army pouring
through the Fulda Gap to the Atlantic.

~~~
idkfa
What's really interesting is why US officials still not investigating the fact
that media companies (like Bezos' one) are actively trying to undermine every
action government tries to take and jeopardize its foreign relations at all
costs

------
squozzer
What strikes me as most tragic about all this is that we've somehow forgotten
that China is still our #1 strategic threat. At best, Russia is second-fiddle
-- similar to the UK's function in NATO.

That may be intentional -- focus on Russia and avoid antagonizing China.

------
idkfa
Wow that's more FUD and BS in one article, than WP spits out in whole month.
Seems like news producers are going mad in attemts to produce some news out of
nothing.

